# New Zealand needs more agricultural scientists and fewer teachers



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Agricultural science jobs have been added to the much needed job list in New Zealand and a number of teaching occupations removed. As part of the latest review of the Department of Labour’s Essential Skills in Demand Lists five agricultural science occupations have been added to the Long Term Skill Shortage List (LTSSL). The occupations [...]

Click to read the full news article: New Zealand needs more agricultural scientists and fewer teachers...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

